# Fmh or shareef



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Got call from shareef and fmh.Which one is better.Plz Do reply.


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

FMH definitely. Their clinical side is so much better. Their campus is quite small but their location is also better than Sharif's.


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

But campus structure of shareef is far better.


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Saeed Akmal said:


> But campus structure of shareef is far better.


Hey friend....i also got a call from shareef, shalamar and fmh. I would highly recommend sharif medical college!!! I just visited the college today and its outstanding! I was really amazed to see such a huge, peacefull and beautifull campus enviornment. At first, i preferred fmh over sharif...but...then i changed my mind when i saw the contrast between the two. Fmh is a small campus! And yes, when i got free after giving their aptitude test, i felt tired! Surprisingly, there was not even a single seat available for me to sit! I dont know why people prefer fmh so much!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

In the same predicament, Got a call from LMDC/Sharif and FMH for BDS. Dont know about you, but I'm definitely opting for FMH, It has a directly attached primary teaching hospital for ultra clinical exposure. Faculty is the best, and most of all isn't influenced by politics or corruption.


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Skandril said:


> In the same predicament, Got a call from LMDC/Sharif and FMH for BDS. Dont know about you, but I'm definitely opting for FMH, It has a directly attached primary teaching hospital for ultra clinical exposure. Faculty is the best, and most of all isn't influenced by politics or corruption.


Best of luck! But a primary teaching hospotal is attached to sharif college too! Faculty remains the same everywhere. And yes, nawaz sharif has a strong party! He would not let his college down!


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Muslim said:


> Hey friend....i also got a call from shareef, shalamar and fmh. I would highly recommend sharif medical college!!! I just visited the college today and its outstanding! I was really amazed to see such a huge, peacefull and beautifull campus enviornment. At first, i preferred fmh over sharif...but...then i changed my mind when i saw the contrast between the two. Fmh is a small campus! And yes, when i got free after giving their aptitude test, i felt tired! Surprisingly, there was not even a single seat available for me to sit! I dont know why people prefer fmh so much!


In the end, its not the campus that will matter, but the results. Clinical exposure in FMH is FAR better than in Sharif. No doubt Sharif is good, but FMH is better.


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

khadijazafar said:


> Muslim said:
> 
> 
> > Hey friend....i also got a call from shareef, shalamar and fmh. I would highly recommend sharif medical college!!! I just visited the college today and its outstanding! I was really amazed to see such a huge, peacefull and beautifull campus enviornment. At first, i preferred fmh over sharif...but...then i changed my mind when i saw the contrast between the two. Fmh is a small campus! And yes, when i got free after giving their aptitude test, i felt tired! Surprisingly, there was not even a single seat available for me to sit! I dont know why people prefer fmh so much!
> ...


Thats ur choice. I Visited ittefaq hospital too and its not like that there isnt any patient over there! You can get more clinical exposure by doing housejob in a government hospital too! As far as results are concerned, the results of cmh, fmh shalimar and sharif, they are on a tie. These small differences of results say for example a difference of 2 or 3 % will keep on oscillating each year and its a natural thing.!. People like me or you dont get admission in cmh just because of sat 2 exam! Otherwise, its not a big thing to worry about!


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Muslim said:


> Thats ur choice. I Visited ittefaq hospital too and its not like that there isnt any patient over there! You can get more clinical exposure by doing housejob in a government hospital too! As far as results are concerned, the results of cmh, fmh shalimar and sharif, they are on a tie. These small differences of results say for example a difference of 2 or 3 % will keep on oscillating each year and its a natural thing.!. People like me or you dont get admission in cmh just because of sat 2 exam! Otherwise, its not a big thing to worry about!


Lol i agree with you. All i was trying to say was that you cant just judge a college cus of its campus. Ittefaq is great too.I have nothing against sharif. My own khala teaches there lol. 
And i actually did sit for SAT 2 only for cmh and i got a 2110. Really hope i get in. And i hope that you get in where ever you want. 

- - - Updated - - -



Muslim said:


> Thats ur choice. I Visited ittefaq hospital too and its not like that there isnt any patient over there! You can get more clinical exposure by doing housejob in a government hospital too! As far as results are concerned, the results of cmh, fmh shalimar and sharif, they are on a tie. These small differences of results say for example a difference of 2 or 3 % will keep on oscillating each year and its a natural thing.!. People like me or you dont get admission in cmh just because of sat 2 exam! Otherwise, its not a big thing to worry about!


Lol i agree with you. All i was trying to say was that you cant just judge a college cus of its campus. Ittefaq is great too.I have nothing against sharif. My own khala teaches there lol. 
And i actually did sit for SAT 2 only for cmh and i got a 2110. Really hope i get in. And i hope that you get in where ever you want.


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Iam in fsd right now and shareef called me tommorow 10:30 for interview.Cant analyse what to do.


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Dhdi

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

khadijazafar said:


> Lol i agree with you. All i was trying to say was that you cant just judge a college cus of its campus. Ittefaq is great too.I have nothing against sharif. My own khala teaches there lol.
> And i actually did sit for SAT 2 only for cmh and i got a 2110. Really hope i get in. And i hope that you get in where ever you want.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I did o and a levels
See how unfortunate i was....that my merit just touched the border line.....and upper seh sonnay per suhagga...i didnt take sat 2...i am really regretting.!!!..

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Saeed Akmal said:


> Iam in fsd right now and shareef called me tommorow 10:30 for interview.Cant analyse what to do.


Toss a coin infront of ur family.....if its a head, go for sharif...if its a tail go for fmh....remember...dont toss the coin again....lets see whats written in ur fate! I am with u bro! I am also going to toss a coin!

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

SMDC may have the better building and connections but it still has time yet to immortalize itself like FMH/LMDC and CMH. For dentistry FMH is directly below CMH and is the second best college for pursuing dentistry in lahore. Like you said we 'lowly' FSC  students dont have a chance in CMH, Why not opt for the second best if you cant get into the best?


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

Between sharif and LMDC which one seems like a better choice?


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

FaiqaNadeem said:


> Between sharif and LMDC which one seems like a better choice?


LMDC.


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

That is my opinion as well, but is there a specific reason you would choose lmdc?


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

FaiqaNadeem said:


> That is my opinion as well, but is there a specific reason you would choose lmdc?


Its the oldest private med. college. Campus is good. Faculty's good.


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

I got into FMH and sharif as well, and got a call for an interview in lmdc 
I'm so confused
Thank you for your suggestion


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

No problem. 
You should go for FMH, tbh.


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

I also got a call frm fmh.i so badly want to go there but as we live in rawalpindi so its a big no from my father as I also got a call frm imdc fr bds.


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Muslim said:


> Saeed Akmal said:
> 
> 
> > Iam in fsd right now and shareef called me tommorow 10:30 for interview.Cant analyse what to do.
> ...


Did it already.Tossed for three times.The coin favoured for fmh 2 times.

- - - Updated - - -



Amna4465 said:


> I also got a call frm fmh.i so badly want to go there but as we live in rawalpindi so its a big no from my father as I also got a call frm imdc fr bds.


well thats too unfortunate for you.may Allah have better plans for you.Keep faith in Allah.


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

Amna4465 said:


> I also got a call frm fmh.i so badly want to go there but as we live in rawalpindi so its a big no from my father as I also got a call frm imdc fr bds.


imdc is a very good college. i would opt for it.
anyways best of luck for you


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Got a call from sharif medical colg too...last year i missed it but this time i m definatly going to sharif ...my aggregate is 83.6 though


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

husnain1 said:


> Got a call from sharif medical colg too...last year i missed it but this time i m definatly going to sharif ...my aggregate is 83.6 though


Hey i am planning to join shareef too...! Good luck

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Muslim said:


> Hey i am planning to join shareef too...! Good luck
> 
> Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


What is the last date of fee submission in shareef ?

- - - Updated - - -

I have already bought its prospectus , online form login ID .......just after my MCAT but due to some reasons I have not applied ....now I want to ask can I still apply there ? by any reference or donation ?


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Mahe12 said:


> What is the last date of fee submission in shareef ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have already bought its prospectus , online form login ID .......just after my MCAT but due to some reasons I have not applied ....now I want to ask can I still apply there ? by any reference or donation ?


If u have aggregate above than 80 only then u have chance. Well u may call and ask them!

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## 458Italia (Sep 11, 2015)

FaiqaNadeem said:


> I got into FMH and sharif as well, and got a call for an interview in lmdc
> I'm so confused
> Thank you for your suggestion


FMH has by far the better merit, faculty, clinical exposure and standard of education than Sharif and LMDC and most other colleges in Lahore too, as is evident by their results but these colleges completely eclipse FMH when it comes to their campus. So, it's about priorities I guess. The campus of FMH is very small, yes, but they make it up by having it right in the centre of Lahore in the first place so I guess that compensates a bit.


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

I've heard that FMH is really good for bds
What about mbbs though? Is it academically as good for mbbs as well? 
And also does anyone know when classes will begin for fmh?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Deposited Fee in FMH. Its campus might be small but it has prestige greater than LMDC or Sharif, Its one of the top med schools in lahore.


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Skandril said:


> Deposited Fee in FMH. Its campus might be small but it has prestige greater than LMDC or Sharif, Its one of the top med schools in lahore.


All the best....i will deposit the fee in sharif by tomorrow if i didnt get admission in cmh! Whatever you say, these three colleges have EQUAL recognition and prestige.....People outside Lahore like me will always prefer Sharif due to its location. ! . and due to its inbuilt hostels! Anyhow....best of luck!     

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------

